
New frontiers in freedom for a new year – Free Software Foundation - lifeisstillgood
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/new-frontiers-in-freedom-for-a-new-year-1
======
lifeisstillgood
they quote that "smart home appliances" are bad - but i am amazed by the new
voice interfaces - and if Free software abandons the voice interface it will
be as calamitous as not having a foothold on mobile

